# Sad new about our Tess



## Shalva

so sorry to hear about your Tess... I have heard that they can live up to a year and that cavs are prone to heart issues... I know of several dogs with heart issues that have lived significantly longer than the vets said they would... I hope your tess is one of them


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm so sorry, but I might suggest that you check into acupuncture to see if anything can be done to aid with the medication.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm sorry about Tess.. I will keep her in my thoughts...


----------



## kwhit

I'm so sorry.  I hope that Tess responds to the meds and that she's with you a lot longer. I've also heard a few years when they do well on the meds.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm really sorry Tess has this diagnosis, praying she does well on the meds and stays around much, much longer!


----------



## mudEpawz

im so sorry to hear about Tess.


----------



## inge

I'm really sorry about your Tess...I will keep her in my thoughts.l


----------



## ScottyUSN

So sorry to hear. The only good that come from such news is identifying what your up against. My pets have bettered such timeline. Hope you have the same result.


----------



## Karen519

*Outwest*

I am so sorry to hear about Tess, but like you I'm hopeful that the meds will really help.

We had a female, Samoyed, named Munchkin, that had congestive heart failure, and she was on Lasix for quite sometime, and it really helped her.


----------



## TheZ's

So sorry to hear about Tess. Hoping she does well on the meds. A friend has Cavs and one lived a few years with a bad heart.


----------



## Dwyllis

So sorry to hear about Tess. I do hope she does well on the medication. I guess at the end of the day, our greatest desire & hope for those we love, is that they have a good quality of life. For your encouragement ......one of my much loved Bengal cats was born with a flat chest, which means her ribs are not as full they they should be, thus not allowing her heart to have as much space as it would normally have. Fortunately, her heart was not so restricted that she would have been suffering, though it does beat much more quickly & more shallow. Our vet said she would not live longer than five years old, as her heart would be worn out by then, by all the extra pumping it did. Tammy is now six & a half years old & as active as she has always been ...she is showing no signs of slowing down & at her last vet check up in April this year, the vet said her heart was still working well.


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I am sending good thoughts your way. We love you Tess!!!


----------



## mmacleod75

Sorry for what you're going through 
For encouragement, my little Yorkie/Shih Tzu was diagnosed with congestive heart failure. I took her in as I noticed her coughing a lot more and panting even when not hot or if she wasn't doing anything. She had fluid around the heart and a significant murmur. X-Rays showed the heart was quite enlarged. We started on Vetmedin and Furosimide (for the fluid)...then next few days she peed so much, which I was glad to see getting rid of all that fluid. They told us that every dog does different and some go quickly despite meds, others respond well and live a comfortable life for awhile. This all happened a year and a half ago, Abby is doing as well as she can. She just went for her annual check up last week and although the arythmia an murmur (sp?) is still very pronounced she has no fluid and her colour was good (pink gums/tongue which I keep an eye on). She has the odd coughing fits which he have (from vet presciption) codene which I give as a cough surpressent if she's having a bad day. Don't have to use it too much. She still chases after the neighbours cat and runs around the yard only in shorter bursts. I said to the vet as long as I know she isn't in discomfort we'll keep doing what we are doing. I know a lot of triggers that get her excited and try and avoid, crowds, humidity and heat as well as extreme cold. Fingers crossed your baby has several more happy years ahead. I remember how devastated we were when she got her diagnosis and we cried and cried thinking she may only have a few months left. Now we just have as much happy moments with her as we can and cherish every minute we get with her. We realized we were so aborbed with feeling sad that we were missing out on some happy times. Great big hugs to you and Tess


----------



## dborgers

> So, please send healing thoughts to Tessie.


Done 

We had a smaller dog who lived several years with meds for congestive heart failure. The only thing besides meds we had to keep an eye on was to not let her get too excited or she'd start coughing, which was what led to the exams and her diagnosis.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry. Prayers coming that Tess responds well and way outlives any prediction!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I'm sorry to hear about Tess. Our eskie lived 5 years after being diagnosed. The vet initially said 2-3 so he did really well and made it to 15 years old. I hope it is the same for Tess.


----------



## HovawartMom

So very sorry,to hear this.Will pray,for a maximum of quality time,with you and yr family.


----------



## MercyMom

Praying for your beloved Tess.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very sorry and hope your little cutie pie does well.


----------



## GoldenMum

So very sorry about you sweet little Tess, sending thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear about Tess, sending you lots of healing thoughts and prayers your way for you both.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry to read about Tess' diagnosis. I hope she is responds well to the medication.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm sorry to read this about little Tess. I'm sending healing thoughts and prayers for her. I hope she does well on her medication and keeps perking up.


----------



## OutWest

*Update on the little one*

Tess had a vet visit today, and the news was very good. The meds are doing their job and her enlarged heart has reduced in size considerably and her lungs are clear. My vet was careful to remind me that there are no guarantees about longevity with CHF, but she was pleased with Tess's health and condition.

:artydude. :artydude. :artydude


----------



## Claire's Friend

Lots of prayers and good thoughts for your sweet girl !!


----------



## Vhuynh2

That is great news! I hope Tess will continue to impress the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pixie

Just catching up with this thread. Sorry to her about Tess but extremly hapy that the treatment is working out 

I am sending you vibes and strengh for you girls


----------



## AmberSunrise

Great news


----------



## Tahnee GR

Wonderful news


----------



## Karen519

*Tess*



OutWest said:


> Tess had a vet visit today, and the news was very good. The meds are doing their job and her enlarged heart has reduced in size considerably and her lungs are clear. My vet was careful to remind me that there are no guarantees about longevity with CHF, but she was pleased with Tess's health and condition.
> 
> :artydude. :artydude. :artydude


So happy to hear this good news for Tess and you. She is in my prayers!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

You have our thoughts and storming the heavens with prayers that Tess responds quickly to her meds and has many more years with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OutWest said:


> Tess had a vet visit today, and the news was very good. The meds are doing their job and her enlarged heart has reduced in size considerably and her lungs are clear. My vet was careful to remind me that there are no guarantees about longevity with CHF, but she was pleased with Tess's health and condition.
> 
> :artydude. :artydude. :artydude


YAY!!! Keep it up sweet girl. Continued good thoughts and prayers for those meds to keep working for a very long time!


----------



## hotel4dogs

what great news!! Sending good thoughts and prayers for Tess.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news, keep it up Tess, you're doing so well!


----------



## *Laura*

Wonderful news! Way to go Tess


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update, I hope she continues to do well on the meds.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sorry to hear of the diagnosis, but happy that Tess is responding to treatment. Keep it up, Tess!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad little Tess is responding well to the meds.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so happy to hear about Tess!


----------



## desilu

That is wonderful news. I hope she continues to do well for a long, long time.


----------



## OutWest

*Update on Tess*

Tess went to the vet yesterday. Although she's been losing some weight, doctor seemed to think she was doing fairly well. Her lungs were clear of congestion and she's was good overall. But she called me today with blood test results and said it looks as though Tess might be having liver problems. So we're going back today for some X-rays and she is scheduling an ultrasound for tomorrow or next week. She said we won't know until we have pictures but it could be a tumor or bile duct problem or whatever. Tess also has a UTI so she's going onto antibiotics today. 

Lately Tess has been sort of like an energizer bunny that is slowly winding down. Nowadays she follows me from room to room as usual, but she just plops and goes right to sleep. When she goes out back, she doesn't walk much--just does her business and comes back in. 

The doctor said the weight loss could be from a number of things, muscle wasting from not moving much or because her heart is using all the nutrients to keep strong or whatever. But she still has a good appetite so I'm to increase her food by 30% to try to bulk her up a bit.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So sorry to hear that Tess is failing a bit more. Here's to hoping that you are able to identify manageable problems that will help Tess maintain her quality of life. My thoughts go out to you and Tess.

Lisa and THE BOYS.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending prayers that Tess is able to improve and have more quality time.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Enjoy every day and minute you have together <3


----------



## fostermom

I'm sorry you and Tess are going through this. I've been through it with one of my cats several years ago and the emotional rollercoaster was terrible! Good thoughts and prayers being sent.


----------



## Brave

Praying for some good news. Giver her some nice scratches and pets from me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear this about Tess, my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sending prayers for you and sweet little Tess.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Sending you many hugs and prayers. Getting old is not for wusses!


----------



## elly

I'm so sorry. I hope Tess exceeds the time here expected and you are able to make lots more lovely memories with her. Sending everything positive and healing her way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive thoughts your way for sweet little Tess..


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry to hear she's not doing quite as well. Please take heart (pardon the pun) from Tiny's story of almost total liver failure with numbers waaay off the scales over 8 months ago. Some very strong antibiotics have bought her a lot of quality time, hopefully something like that will help Tess as well.


----------



## tania

Oh no... I am so sorry to hear about Tess's health..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12

I'm sorry about Tess, I really hope the meds are able to help her.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry about Tess. I hope that you get lots and lots of special days with her, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I am so sorry to hear about Tess.
Hoping the meds help her.
She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## olliversmom

Oh so sad to hear Tess is not doing so well.
I hope she outsmarts all the stats and gives you many, many more love filled days. Robin


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm sorry to hear about Tess. I'm keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Claudia M

Good thoughts going to you and Tess!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Tess is a lucky dog to have you--as you are to have her. Enjoy the time you have. Hoping that the medication helps.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tess will enjoy the extra chow, for sure. Try to remember that she doesn't know the prognosis and lives in the moment, wanting only to feel your love and celebrate each day.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending positive thoughts for you and Tess, enjoy every day you have!


----------



## coaraujo

sending positive thoughts to you and Tess, so sorry to hear she's not doing well. *hugs*


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear this news. She is a very special girl with a lot of love to give. Sending uber healing energy to you both.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and little Tessie.


----------



## AtticusJordie

When our Atticus was taking 14 different meds several times a day, I used to quip: "Better living through chemistry"! But they gave him a good quality of life for four more months. Whether your meds allow Tess another 3 weeks or 3 months--cherish the time you have left with her. We did that with Atticus and are so thankful that we did.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both!


----------



## OutWest

Thank you all so much. Tess's appetitive for her food remains strong, thank goodness. I've been adding a bit of wet food to the kibble and smushing it all together and she seems to love that. But today she turned down a bit of apple and later a bit of banana, which isn't like her. I'm trying not to over interpret her every action! She's been napping on my bed most of the afternoon, snoring as only short-nosed dogs can, LOL. The vet's X-Ray wasn't working so on Monday she'll go in and they'll do the X-rays and ultrasounds all at the same time. I'm hoping to put a half pound on her before then! I follow Tiny's thread every day--she's my inspiration!


----------



## NewfieMom

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tess, OutWest. It is so hard to see the dogs we love get old and sick in front of us and to be helpless in the face of that. We want to protect them from everything. I had never had to euthanize a dog and hoped I never would, but one of mine, a Lab, Biscuit, got ill with something that was very painful but not fatal (arthritis). I kept talking to the vet about whether I would know when it was time and agonizing over whether I would know. In the end, the day I had to do it was very, very clear. And he was very happy at the vet's as always and ate a TON of chocolate. And he went to sleep...just to sleep, not death...serenely, before he died. And he was never aware of death. And I never cried before he died so he never saw any sadness. All I did was play with him. And it was all really, really easy for him.

But the illness beforehand was hell. The worrying about him and the guilt over not being able to help him was hell.

And that is why I am praying so hard for you and Barb and other owners/mother of sick dogs now. Your dogs may not suffer in the end. God willing, you and the vets will not let them. But you are suffering now.

My heart is with you.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Fingers crosses and prayers!


----------



## Deber

I hope there will be more answers for you after the X-rays. Tess has always been special to me because she looks so much like my RB Millie girl (Mill was an Eng. Toy Spaniel with too much nose). When I lost my old Millie, you told me about Tess..and made my heart feel so much better, your pictures of her a reminder of my sweet Heart-Girl. I pray the Vet is able to give you answers and something to make her comfortable and pain free. I know Tess has been with you a long time and the Senior years are so hard. This little breed is such a wonderful breed and so easy to live with. I miss my Millie so much, but it was her time.

Sorry for the old memories, just can't stop them when they fill your heart. I hope Tess has many more months/years and know of your love of her. She is so special and I am sending you Hugs.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thinking of you and Tess this morning. I hope you have a wonderful day together, HUGS!


----------



## Karen519

*Tess*

Hope you and Tess have a wonderful weekend and that her appt. on Monday goes well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Our American Eskimo, Gromit was diagnosed at 10 and lived to 15 and did very well on medication. I hope you have a long time left with your sweet Tess.


----------



## tania

How is Tess doing today? 
Hoping for good days with her. Do the other two see any difference in her? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

*Update on Tess*

Today she went to the vet for her X-rays and ultrasounds. She has a funny looking shaved belly to show for it. :curtain:

Two things: her heart disease has worsened but not terribly so; vet is going to add more medicine at this point, and her liver doesn't look right and the lymph nodes near it are swollen, so they did a needle aspiration and sent the stuff off to the cytology lab. Lab results are expected Wednesday. I did chat with the vet to authorize the aspiration. Reading between the lines, I'd say my vet thinks she has lymphoma. But I don't believe in borrowing trouble so I'm not going to until I have test results. 

On the good side, she gained three tenths of a pound between Friday and today. . Her appetite is very good. And Tucker and Bella have been sniffing her all over since she got home from the vet's. I swear they're having conversations about the yummy blueberry treats there that they all adore. She's been perky and hungry and her usual self since she got home. 

My bill today was close to $1,000. :uhoh: I'll update when I know more. Thank you everyone for your well wishes.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm glad that she's eating and looking perky. I'll bet the other two were talking about her vet smell and what they did. 

Hoping you have another good day tomorrow. And saying tons of prayers for the lab results!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Tess and hoping that you get good news on Wednesday. Great news that she's eating well though! Keep it up Tess, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## ashleylp

Tess is in my thoughts and prayers - hoping for GREAT results!


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks and tess have matching bellies (he had an ultrasound done last month)-I even posted a photo of his and someone admired his abs. 
Sending healthy wishes to tess


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Artemis is part of the Shaved Belly Club too! Plus he has a shaved shoulder where they took bone marrow and a shaved leg where they had his IV catheter when they took liver, spleen and bone marrow aspirates. Sure hope his hair grows back fast winters can be cold in northern Pennsylvania. He may have to wear his sisters winter coat that she had when she had her hip surgery! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber

Glad the Vet day is passed and hoping the test results are better. I'm sure the "Vet" smell will leave soon and Bella & Tucker will quit smelling. Little Tess is in my prayers and you are too.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thinking of you and Tess this morning. Praying for good test results, HUGS!


----------



## Karen519

*Tess*

Praying for Tess and you!!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sending prayers for you and Tess!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You and Tess are in my thoughts and prayers-positive thoughts the results are good.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Just catching up with Tess and everything you have been going through. I am so sorry, and I will be praying for Tess. Thanks for keeping us updated I'll keep checking in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge

Just catching up: sending healing thoughts from one Tess to another Tess!


----------



## OutWest

*Tess's test results*

So our vet called a short while ago. The test results are not good. Tess does have cancer but it's not lymphoma. They don't know exactly what type of cancer it is and in order to find out they'd probably need to do surgery for a piece of her liver to run tests on. The thing I'm thinking about the most is that the cancer is throughout her liver--many nodules--so we're talking palliative cancer care if we move forward. Given that she has a weak heart, and that this doesn't sound like a cancer she can truly recuperate from, my daughter and I have pretty much decided to make her happy and let her live out the rest of her life without the chemo intervention. We're going to sleep on it tonight, and I'll call the doctor back tomorrow. 

I thought I was fully prepared to hear this information, but I guess I wasn't.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I am SO very sorry for your news. I hope that you are able to have more quality time with your beautiful girl Tess. Our thoughts are with you and we will be watching for updates. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Just got off the phone with our vet and told her that DD and I have decided not to take any extraordinary measure with Tess. We want to make her as happy and comfortable as possible for the next few months. Tess's belly is quite swollen and distended, and I think she's uncomfortable, so we are going to start her on a bit of rimadyl today. I'm also going to put her on a bit of SAMe and milk thistle, and start feeding her tasty bits of chicken and the like. (I've been going through Tiny's thread looking for ideas.) 

And on another note, Bella had been gulping water a lot lately and frantically heading outside to pee quite often, so I'm taking her over there today for a urine and blood draw. :doh:


----------



## Doug

Oh no, when it rains it pours
Sending you all healing vibes, may you all be as comfortable as possible so you can enjoy each other to the fullest.
Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh goodness, I'm just seeing your updates. I'm so sorry to hear about the cancer diagnosis for your sweet little lady. 

Thinking of you, your daughter and Tess.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Our thoughts continue to be with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm just now seeing the updates too. I'm so sorry for the diagnosis.


----------



## tania

I am so sorry to hear this. Hoping she will feel more comfortable with the medications.. Take care,
T


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

I did a lot of reading last night about liver cancer in dogs. As I reviewed the symptoms I realized I'd been seeing several of these off and on for some time. She's been lethargic and drinking a lot of water for a while. I attributed the first to aging and the second to the diuretics she takes daily. For several months she has preferred being on the floor than getting up on the couch or a bed. I now see that she's just weaker. I had thought she was just getting older when in reality her muscle mass was disappearing to feed the tumors in her liver. 

I keep reminding myself that there's very little we could do for a cancer throughout the liver in an older dog with a weak heart, but I feel really bad that I didn't put two and two together sooner. 

:banghead::gotme:


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear the sad news about Tess.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry to hear about Tess. Spoil that girl rotten! Please don't be hard on yourself, our furbabies are so stoic and don't even know that they are sick.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

It is so easy to miss these things especially in an older dog. I thought Artemis wanted to be on the floor because his sister passed and he was depressed.....now I believe the same as you....I was missing signs. We give them the best we can, for as long as we can. Please don't be hard on yourself, you gave Tess a wonderful love filled life and here's to more time with your lovely girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Just catching up. I am so sorry to hear if this news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

I am so sorry to hear this news. She's such a cutie. Hugs and prayers for you all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Well she seems perkier to me today, so I think the pain med must be helping her a bit. Her appetite was good. Last night she got some cooked baby yams, some chopped chicken breast, and a bit of kibble, and ate it all up. Tonight she got some leftover chicken and kibble and ate all of that. She's turning her nose up at certain things she used to like such as banana and apple but as long as she's eating her meals I'm happy!


----------



## OutWest

Well Tess has really perked up. Much livelier and much waggier. It's nice to have the real Tess back although it's only for a short time. She got on the couch with me today and got down by herself. All of this tells me that the pain medicine is helping her.


----------



## Doug

Yay! So happy to hear this


----------



## SheetsSM

Glad to hear she is perking up!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry to hear this about Tess. I'm glad she has been feeling better the last couple of days. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so happy to hear she has gotten some relief from the pain.


----------



## JessCDoyle

OutWest said:


> Well she seems perkier to me today, so I think the pain med must be helping her a bit. Her appetite was good. Last night she got some cooked baby yams, some chopped chicken breast, and a bit of kibble, and ate it all up. Tonight she got some leftover chicken and kibble and ate all of that. She's turning her nose up at certain things she used to like such as banana and apple but as long as she's eating her meals I'm happy!




To be fair.. Even peoples' tastes in good changes over time! I'm a novice but I think maybe it could be the same in dogs? Just another perspective! Glad to hear she's more like herself! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

*Got her to use a stool*

She's never been too keen on using things to get up and down off beds and chairs etc. But her hind legs are weak now so she can't manage on her own. I put a low footstool in front of the couch and lured her up with a bit of kibble. Who says old dogs can't learn new tricks???? The pain med continues to help... She just saw a squirrel on the fence and set off a little bark-fest among all three dogs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so happy to hear that she is doing so well! Nothing like a squirrel to liven things up!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Tess is a little perkier


----------



## Deber

So glad to hear the pain meds seem to be helping Tess and barking at the squirrel made me laugh. Hang in there little Tess and hope you have many good days ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Tess*



Deber said:


> So glad to hear the pain meds seem to be helping Tess and barking at the squirrel made me laugh. Hang in there little Tess and hope you have many good days ahead.


Hang in there, sweet Tess!


----------



## OutWest

Tess seems to be dong well overall. She doesn't really like to be handled very much which makes me a bit sad as I would like to pet and fuss over her. She doesn't really like being picked up. I think it's uncomfortable because her belly is distended. 

We took her to T-day dinner yesterday and she was sort of the star of the day. She happily wandered around looking for tasty bits on the floor, and enjoyed her dinner of turkey and mashed potatoes.

So far the only foods she is refusing are fruits--bananas and apples.


----------



## OutWest

Tess's belly is getting more and more distended. She seems to only want to lay on cool surfaces. I spoke to the vet today and she said that it probably is soothing to her tummy. 

Vet said we could increase her Rimadyl to a half tablet twice a day, which I've done. I want Tess to be comfie. Tess is still eating quite a bit and is very interested in her meals and snacks. And still wagging! She's sitting next to me right now on the couch, snoozing. She was up against me but moved away. I think she gets hot easily.


----------



## Pixie

Just checking on how Tess and you are!

Hope she is doing well and full of energy to chace the squirrels away


----------



## Deber

I am glad that Thanksgiving was kind to old Tess and she enjoyed getting the free food falling from the plates. Also hope her pain meds are helping. Such a special girl and I hope she is enjoying all the Holiday fuss.

Thinking on Tess every day.


----------



## OutWest

Thanks all. She is doing pretty good. She has a good zest for life--intereested in food, wants to know what's going on when one of the other dogs barks, etc. I notiuced her hind legs quivering this morning--I think they are getting weaker (or she was just cold!). But she's by my feet as I type, keeping me company.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear little Tess is doing well. 

Hope she continues to and you have many many days together to come.


----------



## Thalie

Lots of good thoughts for your sweet Tess and hoping she can get comfortable. 

Would an abdominal tap to drain the fluids be a possibility for temporary relief ?


----------



## OutWest

Thalie said:


> Lots of good thoughts for your sweet Tess and hoping she can get comfortable.
> 
> Would an abdominal tap to drain the fluids be a possibility for temporary relief ?


When I spoke to the vet she mentioned we might want to drain the fluid at some point, so we are keeping an eye on it.


----------



## OutWest

Tess is slowing down quite a bit. I'm researching places for euthanasia because I'm concerned she might need to leave on a holiday or a day when my vet is closed, etc. Am hoping to have a traveling vet come to the house, but there is a 24/7 ER vet near here in a pinch. 

She's moving slowly, her belly is getting bigger, and she is uncomfortable, but she still pops up when food might be available, and she just now finished her breakfast (with a little hand-feeding and coaxing from me). She is taking herself out into the yard to do her business. The pain meds seem to make her more comfie and since she's still eating, I'm hoping she'll stay around long enough for Christmas. Sweet little girl.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Awe, sweet Tess. I'm glad she is still getting enjoyment out of life. I pray she passes on her own and in her sleep. But if not, I hope you are able to get someone to come to you. One last Christmas would be wonderful. You have done all you can to make her happy and comfortable.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so sorry. I too hope she can spend Christmas with you.


----------



## Doug

I hope that the drain of the fluid is just what she needs and makes her a lot more comfortable
Good luck Tess our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, sweet little Tess. I hope that she will start to soon feel more comfortable, and that she gets to spend Christmas with you. You're doing such a great job with her.


----------



## Pixie

Are you planing on draining the fluids soon? That could make her feel more light and confortable (no idea what I am talking about though, I am no vet).


----------



## Deber

I am glad you have plans set if she turns for the worst, but crossing my fingers she is comfortable and makes it through the Holidays. She sounds like she is still comfortable and that is all that matters.

Bless you little Tess and a Merry Holiday Season to you.


----------



## OutWest

Pixie said:


> Are you planing on draining the fluids soon? That could make her feel more light and confortable (no idea what I am talking about though, I am no vet).


I'm taking her in to see vet tomorrow to see if she can drain some fluid. I'm not sure how to decide, so I'm going to let the vet decide.


----------



## love never dies

--- sending special hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

OutWest said:


> I'm taking her in to see vet tomorrow to see if she can drain some fluid. I'm not sure how to decide, so I'm going to let the vet decide.


My dad had liver disease which caused fluid in his abdomen. When they tapped the fluid from his abdomen it gave him several good weeks of feeling much better. And they actually were able to tap the fluid a couple of times, before he was able to receive a liver transplant. I hope that the case is the same for your beautiful little Tess.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit

OutWest said:


> I'm researching places for euthanasia...Am hoping to have a traveling vet come to the house...


Hope it doesn't have to be for a long time, but thought I'd share this website with you:

California


----------



## OutWest

kwhit said:


> Hope it doesn't have to be for a long time, but thought I'd share this website with you:
> 
> California


Thanks--very helpful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thinking of you and sweet Tess, sending prayers to you both.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am hoping your sweet little Tess helps welcome in the New Year! Maybe just have a chat with your vet, mine doesn't advertise home visits. When I knew the time was close for my Bonnie, I simply asked and she gave me her cell number. I called when I knew the time had come, and she came to my house to help her cross. Now, I am at the same point with my Clyde Hopper, and once again, she has kindly agreed to come help him when the time comes. It is worth asking. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Thinking of you. So very hard.


----------



## Brave

Oh Kathleen. I am so sorry, to read the news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## OutWest

*The (good and bad) news about Tess's vet visit*

She put on some weight! Yay. I've been feeding her extra and enticing her to eat more, and it seems to be paying off. Her appetite remains good. She was quite pleased to get some of the blueberry treats available at the vet's office. 

The vet did an ultrasound, and there is no fluid to remove. The distention in her belly if from the growth of the tumors in her liver. It has pushed her intestines to the back of her abdominal cavity. However, she doesn't seem uncomfortable about it all. I watched the ultrasound and could see all the nodules and various growths in the liver. They are quite widespread. 

She was such a good girl, laying on the table. I could see her eyes get big when the doctor started probing with the ultrasound wand, but she just kept laying there still (except for wagging; she's always wagging). 

All told, I am saddened that the cancer in the liver seems to be moving quickly, but I'm happy that she seems comfortable and is still eating well. 

This is a picture of Tess from Easter 201. Silly girl, and always so patient with my daughter wanting to dress her up:


----------



## Doug

It must be a relief to know that you are doing all that you can to make her feel as happy as possible 

So often during these times it is the patient who makes us smile and tells us to keep our chins up. We can get a lot of healing from them 

I am so glad that she is eating well and that she is as comfortable as can be. 
Good luck Tess, we look forward to hearing more about your swishing tail.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Outwest, as long as Tess is still eating, is comfortable, and has more good days than bad ones, I think you still have much time to come with her. 

You'll know in your heart when it's time and Tess will tell you. 

I know this is a very difficult time, I went through it with my Bridge boy. 

Make the most of each and everyday you have with sweet Tess. 

My Vet clinic does not make it known that they make house calls either but they will come to your house to send your baby to the bridge. 

My thoughts are with you and Tess, prayers you have many days to come with her.


----------



## Deber

So glad to hear that Tess has gained weight and she is comfortable. As said, I know she will tell you when it is time, but hopefully there is much time left. These dogs are so special, and only a person who has had this breed can fully understand. It is hard for me to read your thread because I have such memories of my Millie I just haven't put away, but I read every day anyway. I apologize but this is such a beautiful post I just want you both to know I am here each day. 

Hopefully when the time comes, Millie will be waiting to show her the ropes and have a new sister to love. Hang in there little Tess and enjoy each day.


----------



## OutWest

So little Tess seems to be doing pretty well. She has very little strength and not a lot of pep but she stills barks when the doorbell goes and when she sees a squirrel. Her belly is getting bigger and I can tell that she is uncomfortable. I put her up on my bed at night on a blanket and she seems to move a fair amount. She'll be asleep for a while in one spot, then pick herself up and move to another. Pain medicine seems to still be helping her. Still perks up when food is a possibility .


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go, Tess, go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Little Tess. Enjoy each day and keep eating. Thinking of you and your wonderful mom


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Sorry I'm so late to this but I'm praying for your Tess and you. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Little Tess is doing well, keep fighting girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

*A Tess update*

Tess is doing fairly well. She's clearly slowing down day by day, but she perks up when the meals are served and is eating well. We think she's officially spoiled now--she has realized that if she doesn't eat the kibble on the first go-round, something tasty will be added. THEN she eats it! LOL. Hasn't barked at a squirrel lately though. 

It was great to have her on Christmas and New Year's--I really had been feeling we would not. 

We are in the awkward position of having to choose between important future things and spending time with her. I had planned to visit three No Cal community college campuses over this break so my DD could make a final choice, but we don't want to be away from her for several days in a row. So we are going to make two day trips, and bring her on at least one. If she were at home, she'd be sleeping, so she can sleep in the car and we can fuss over her!

Her tummy is getting bigger and her musculature is shrinking. Her coat is quite thin and her breathing is labored at night. But she's not ready to go, not yet. Tail is still wagging.


----------



## Thalie

Tess is a smart cookie to wait until the yummy stuff is added to the kibble. I am glad that she is still doing fairly well. Your plan to take her with you to go visit the community college with your daughter sounds very good. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts for good days for little Tess.


----------



## Shellbug

Sweet Tess. You are such good parents. I just know you are enjoying each second. My thoughts are with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

You are an amazing parent. Sweet Tess is so very much loved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber

I think she would enjoy being with you as you college hunt and know that you would feel better having her close. Happy New Years Tess, you have my prayers for only Good Days!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Tess, sending gentle hugs across the pond x


----------



## Mayve

Just letting you know I have been following this thread even if I don't post....hugs and prayers to you all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

I'm so happy you got to enjoy the holiday with Tess and that you got to start the new year with her. I hope her tail keeps wagging. It sounds like you are really pampering her and dousing her in love . Sending positive and healing thoughts your way. Give Tess a belly rub for me!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and sweet little Tess, and wishing you many, many more happy days together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tess is one smart girl waiting to eat until she gets the good stuff.

So glad you were able to spend the holidays with her. I'd take her along too on the College tours. 

Enjoy the tours, wishing you many days to come with your sweet Tess.


----------



## OutWest

Tess did pretty well on today's road trip, although she panted a great deal. We offered her water, and put her near AC, but she wasn't interested in either. I think she might have just been a little stressed/excited about being in the car??? Who knows. We're home now and she ate all her dinner, and is snoozing next to me on the couch.  

One thing I'm enjoying is being able to give her little tidbits here and there. I've been so careful of her weight and diet all these years that she didn't get many (from me). Today I gave her little pieces of my pizza. I could tell she was confused and jazzed at the same time. Can't do that with Tucker and Bella around.... ...or they'll expect the same treatment! LOL


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Tess is doing pretty good and enjoying getting extra goodies!! My thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## OutWest

*Update*

Just a quick note to say that Tess is still putt-putting around the house. And she's still interested in eating, although a bit pickier. Her weight went up and has leveled off but I can feel her bones due to muscle-wasting. And her voice sounds different when she barks...not as strong. 

She sleeps with me every night and I listen to her snore. Very sweet sound.


----------



## Karen519

*Tess*

So glad to hear that Tess is doing well.


----------



## inge

That sounds very comforting...


----------



## Brave

Give Tess some sweet, sweet hugs from me.


----------



## Thalie

Tess is such a trooper. Put-putting is good, eating is good; give the little ones ear scrirches and soft tummy rubs from us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw glad to hear that she's still eating, sounds like she's doing well. Bet she sounds adorable snoring


----------



## Deber

Sounds like she is enjoying her days. Sending you sweet dreams our dear one. You are in our hearts.


----------



## Pixie

So good to hear that 

I bet her snoring sounds like music to your hears!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

OutWest said:


> Just a quick note to say that Tess is still putt-putting around the house. And she's still interested in eating, although a bit pickier. Her weight went up and has leveled off but I can feel her bones due to muscle-wasting. And her voice sounds different when she barks...not as strong.
> 
> She sleeps with me every night and I listen to her snore. Very sweet sound.


Good to hear Tess is still with you and doing well. 

When my Bridge boy passed, one of the things I missed the most was his snoring at night. 

Prayers you have many days to come with sweet Tess.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad Tess is doing well. Sleepy snuggles are the best.


----------



## OutWest

*Little update on little girl*

Tayla's Mom asked how Tess is doing in another thread, and I realized I hadn't updated about her lately so here goes.

She's slowing down measurably. Last night she could not get up onto the couch by herself without help, even using the footstool. She mostly sleeps all day. She reminds me of a lively bunny whose batteries are slowly running down. I've been considering making an appointment for her, to say good bye, but she is still interested in eating and getting snacks. Still manages to get herself up and into the kitchen when a human heads that way just in case something edible falls on the floor. So I don't think it's quite time. But soon, I think.

She sleeps with me every night and I stroke her and talk to her a lot. She just seems very far away most of the time.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and sweet Tess. Big hugs sent across the pond, praying you have more good days together x


----------



## GoldenMum

Thinking of you and Tess, it does not sound like she's ready. You will know when it's time.


----------



## randi

Times like this make us realize how truly precious are the days spent with those we love. Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry to read that Tess is slowing down. I'm extremely sorry that I'm seeing this for the first time. We lost our boy Golda to CHF when he was almost 17. He lived for about 8 months after the diagnosis. It' so hard when you see them slowing down. Keeping you both in our thoughts that you have more sweet time.


----------



## wjane

Sorry to hear about your Tess. I'm sure you're giving her plenty of hugs and loving.


----------



## OutWest

Thanks everybody... thought I'd share these photos... 

Bella and Tess, and Tess alone, watching DD eat a bagel... Still doing salutes for possible food! LOL Sorry Tess's face looks so goopy--she gets eyedrops every day, and her face ends up looking like this sometimes.

And one of her distended belly (still hairless from the ultrasound). I gently stroke it all the time...


----------



## Brave

She is such a perfect soul. I'm so sorry she is slowing down. My heart is with you. I know you will know when the time is right. Please give her soft kisses and pets from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that little Tess is slowing down, she's such a little sweetheart...thanks for sharing those pics of her, she's precious.
Wishing you both many, many more happy days together.


----------



## Doug

Thanks for the update 
We continue to send our best wishes to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathleen*

Kathleen

Thanks for updating us on Tess and for the pictures-what beautiful babies.
It's so hard when they start slowing down. I'm sure all that matters to Tess,
is that she's close to you!


----------



## Deber

Awww, wonderful pictures of Tess and Bella too. Though slowing down, I think she still looks like she feels good. Thank you for the update and I agree, she may be slowing down, but not ready to give up yet. 

Happy days to you our lovely Tess.


----------



## Saints girl

Poor Tess! I'm sure it's hard to watch her go through this. Be strong! Love the picture of her! Our Cavalier has the same look when we're eating too. 

Tess has been blessed with living such a good life with you. She knows what many other dogs sadly never know, the love of a family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sweet, precious Tess. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you two.


----------



## NewfieMom

OutWest said:


> Thanks everybody... thought I'd share these photos...
> 
> Bella and Tess, and Tess alone, watching DD eat a bagel... Still doing salutes for possible food! LOL Sorry Tess's face looks so goopy--she gets eyedrops every day, and her face ends up looking like this sometimes.
> 
> And one of her distended belly (still hairless from the ultrasound). I gently stroke it all the time...


The photos are wonderful, and I can never resist a doggy belly. There was never a more beautiful sight in the world! As long as Tess keeps enjoying food, I hope she can keep going, God bless her! She _really_ looks hopeful!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the photos and update- hard to see them slow down but it's wonderful to know she is loved every step of the way. Good wishes and thoughts to you all.


----------



## kleintje

Im so sorry Tess is slowing down. I hope that she can feel better and go on for a while.

I cannot imagine if my cavalier, Josh, get seriously sick one day. He has always been there for me through some difficult time in my life.

K

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

She is such a pretty girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suni52

So sorry to hear about Tess. Give her a big belly rub from us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say thinking of you and Tess!


----------



## Pixie

Tess's eyes tell a beautiful love story!


----------



## Deber

Hope little Tess is hanging in there. Thought about her today and wanted to send her a Hug from us. She/you are in my thoughts daily.


----------



## dborgers

Please give Tess a scritch from us in her favorite spot


----------



## NewfieMom

I am glad to see what a fan club Tess has as I return to this thread. Having seen her sweet face and knowing how well loved she is by you, Kathleen, I know I will now _keep_ coming back to this thread.

And...feeling invested in her...it is cheering to see that she has a whole *world* of people who love her. 

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Tess*

Hoping that Tess is doing well!


----------



## OutWest

*A little Tess update*

Tess seems to be carrying on rather well. She had a bit of diarrhea this morning, so I've been adding some yogurt to her food. I think I'll boil some rice for her tomorrow. 

She sleeps much of the time, and her hind legs are weaker but she still gets herself to the kitchen when I start preparing the dogs' meals, and she has been eating almost all her food. She's still acting like a peanut butter-loving snuggle bug. 

Love that silly little pup. Photo taken earlier today by DD.


----------



## Brave

She is absolutely precious. Such a wonderful little love bug. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

I always love seeing Tess's cute little face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love little Tess, she's so adorable. 

Good to hear she's still having good days, enjoy this time with her.


----------



## dborgers

Happy to read Tess is still having a good time


----------



## Tennyson

With though beautiful eyes she's conveying just how much she loves and appreciates you.
She has such a beautiful soul.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just stopping by to say hi to you and Tess. Love the photo of her, she's such a little cutie! Hope that she is doing well.


----------



## SandyK

Such a cute picture of Tess!! Glad she is still enjoying all the love!!


----------



## Pixie

She is such a lovely cuttie


----------



## Deber

Glad to hear of Tess again and hope she is enjoying the tail-end of winter. Sending her hugs.


----------



## OutWest

I took Tess's collar off today. She's developed a biggish lump on the side of her neck, which is why her voice has changed. I don't think the collar made her uncomfortable but thought I'd remove it anyway. These little negative milestones make me very wistful for my romping puppy Tess. 

On a good note, she is still eating and is still interested in her food. She doesn't always finish the bowl now so sometimes I hand feed her a bit. I picked up some wet puppy food yesterday on the theory that it is higher in calories. I think she is most interested in eating the kibble when it has something else on it now. She continues to adore peanut butter and doesn't give me any trouble taking all her pills (they are almost all wrapped in PB).


----------



## Claudia M

while I am not posting much, I have been following Tess's thread. Such a cutie pie!


----------



## HolDaisy

We're all thinking of you Tess. Glad to hear that she is enjoying her peanut butter


----------



## dborgers

Maybe kibble is a little hard to swallow? Perhaps soften it up in a little warm water first might make it easier to swallow. Even with other ingredients in it it's still a little scratchy going down ...

A treat that would be soothing to her throat (and fun to eat) would be a Kong filled with vanilla yogurt - ends plugged with peanut butter - then frozen. The yogurt's good for digestion too.

I am sending super positive vibes


----------



## Brave

Maybe some natural balance (log)? We've been using that to keep weight on Luna. And it's decently soft. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Maybe kibble is a little hard to swallow? Perhaps soften it up in a little warm water first might make it easier to swallow. Even with other ingredients in it it's still a little scratchy going down ...
> 
> A treat that would be soothing to her throat (and fun to eat) would be a Kong filled with vanilla yogurt - ends plugged with peanut butter - then frozen. The yogurt's good for digestion too.
> 
> I am sending super positive vibes


Had not thought that the kibble might be hard on her throat. I'll try moistening it a bit... Thanks!


----------



## OutWest

Brave said:


> Maybe some natural balance (log)? We've been using that to keep weight on Luna. And it's decently soft.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do have some and she seems to like it...


----------



## OutWest

I think today is Tessie's last. She had a lot of trouble breathing all night and I'm pretty sure the the CHF has taken over her lungs. Her hind legs are barely working. Yesterday she did eat but it was the first day I've felt she wasn't really interested. I've left a message to see if our SPCA can give us an appointment today. My daughter didn't want to leave for school, but finally did. It's so hard to know when is the right time. I really don't want her to suffer. She's sleeping n the dinng room floor right now.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

OutWest said:


> I think today is Tessie's last. She had a lot of trouble breathing all night and I'm pretty sure the the CHF has taken over her lungs. Her hind legs are barely working. Yesterday she did eat but it was the first day I've felt she wasn't really interested. I've left a message to see if our SPCA can give us an appointment today. My daughter didn't want to leave for school, but finally did. It's so hard to know when is the right time. I really don't want her to suffer. She's sleeping n the dinng room floor right now.


You have my thoughts and prayers as you enter this difficult time.


----------



## Max's Dad

It is so difficult to tell when the time has come. Take care.


----------



## Saints girl

Poor Tess! Prayers for you to stay strong and get through this. Keep us posted!


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry you're even having to make this decision. We'll be thinking about you today.


----------



## OutWest

*goodnews after all*

Tess ate all her breakfast! I scrambled an egg for her and she scarfed it down. Her lungs sounded better after she was up and moving around. I called the doctor to ask if I could increase Tess's medications and she said to double the diuretic and that should help. 

So, no departure today. She's snoozing next to me. :smooch:

I did reach the department at our local SPCA that handles owner-attended appointment euthanasias, and they don't even have an appointment until next Monday! I went ahead and made the appointment in case it's needed. I can always cancel it. 

Feeling better ... Hopeful the increased medication will help her breathing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so glad to read that today is not Tess's day.

Great to hear she ate all her breakfast, hope the meds help her and she will have many days ahead for you and your special girl.


----------



## Brave

Praying hard for you. Tess isn't far from my thoughts every day. Your doing your best, and that is all anyone can ask. Please snuggle her sweetly for me and give her soft little kisses from the Gang and I.


----------



## Claudia M

Hugs to you and Tess!


----------



## Shellbug

Oh she is adorable 
I'm thinking about y'all and hoping you are doing okay 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so glad to hear today is not Tess' day, I hope the dosage change makes thing better. I know when Clyde didn't want to eat, scrambled eggs were my go to food. Soft and easy to eat, especially when Mom sits on the floor and hand feeds it in bite size pieces. Thoughts, prayers, and hugs to you, DD, and Tess.


----------



## OutWest

GoldenMum said:


> I am so glad to hear today is not Tess' day, I hope the dosage change makes thing better. I know when Clyde didn't want to eat, scrambled eggs were my go to food. Soft and easy to eat, especially when Mom sits on the floor and hand feeds it in bite size pieces. Thoughts, prayers, and hugs to you, DD, and Tess.


Thanks. I had run out of baby food and was wracking my brain trying to think of what to give her since she's not liking the other things I have on hand. I thought of the egg and it worked great. Am going out in a bit to get more can baby food as that seems to be her favorite. But I'm going to get an extra dozen eggs too. She can eat eggs every day if that's what it take!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tess. It really is such a difficult decision to have to make. You will know when it's time though. Sending lots of prayers and positive vibes and wishing you many more days together.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Thinking of you and Tess
You are taking such wonderful care of her 
Hugs and prayers to you both
Barbara


----------



## dborgers

Aw, I'm so happy you have extra time with her. And relieved you found something to get her appetite going.

When I first joined, and Andy had a spell where he wasn't eating, someone told me about canned green tripe, describing it as 'crack for dogs'. That proved to be the only thing that would get him started eating when he wasn't interested in eating anything else. I warmed it just a little bit in the microwave to get the smell going even more (which wasn't bad at all).

We're all with you in spirit


----------



## Finn's Fan

How wonderful that you and Tess have some more time together. You're a good mom, you'll hear her when she tells you she's ready to leave. Wishing you much many more memory making moments....


----------



## PrincessDi

Good news! I'm so glad that she has an appetite. Keeping you both in our thoughts that she has much more sweet time left with you.


----------



## Deber

Glad you were able to find something that she would eat. Hang in there Tess and enjoy each day.


----------



## Karen519

*Tess*

Glad you were able to find something that Tess will eat!!


----------



## Brave

Praying for you and Tess today. My heart aches for the situation.


----------



## OutWest

I've made appointment for Tess with the vet for 2:30 today. I hope you will all send happy thoughts her way about then.

She's made it clear that she's ready. I've given her pain meds this morning and she's been sipping a bit of water, but otherwise is being very quiet. She's next to me on the couch right now. We're just waiting until my daughter gets out if school so we can all be together. 

I have mixed feelings of course. It's the best thing for her. She's not enjoying anything anymore. But I'm not quite ready. Yesterday I thought she might rally but it was not to be.


----------



## Shellbug

OutWest said:


> I've made appointment for Tess with the vet for 2:30 today. I hope you will all send happy thoughts her way about then.
> 
> She's made it clear that she's ready. I've given her pain meds this morning and she's been sipping a bit of water, but otherwise is being very quiet. She's next to me on the couch right now. We're just waiting until my daughter gets out if school so we can all be together.
> 
> I have mixed feelings of course. It's the best thing for her. She's not enjoying anything anymore. But I'm not quite ready. Yesterday I thought she might rally but it was not to be.



I am so so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Outwest, I'm so very sorry. 

I don't think anyone is ever really ready, no matter how much you prepare yourself when it's time. It's been the hardest thing I've ever had to do and I've been through it too many times. It doesn't get any easier either. 

It breaks your heart to have to let them go, but at the same time it breaks your heart even more to see them suffering and in pain. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter today as you say good bye to sweet little Tess. She knows she's loved and one day you'll be together again, I'm sure of it.

I'm going to light a candle for you and Tess. I'm sure my boy will be there to greet her.


http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry to hear that Tess's time with you is coming to an end  just heartbreaking.

When Daisy was ill we tried so hard to get her to eat, she could not face anything. We knew that it was time because she had no quality of life at all, she even had to be carried outside to the toilet. She stopped wanting a sip of water and there and then we knew that it was time to free her of her pain.

It's so difficult, but it is the final thing we can do for them. Sending lots of prayers your way and wishing beautiful little tess a peaceful journey to rainbow bridge. Hugs to you.

Am going to light a candle right now for her.


----------



## dborgers

Kathleen, we'll be with you in spirit.


----------



## jennretz

So very sorry to hear about Tess. Sending warms thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Kathleen
I am so sorry to read this.
I too will be lighting a candle for Tess.
You and your family are in my prayers.
Barbara


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm seeing this at 2:11 and sending my prayers for a peaceful transition to the rainbow bridge. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry. Run free, sweet Tess!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so sorry about your little Tess. Please know I'm thinking about you and your daughter and praying for both of you and for Tess.


----------



## HolDaisy

Candles for Tess:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/270994-candles-tess.html


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's the right thing to do, and you do it out of love for her. It's not easy, but it's the best gift you can give her now.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear this 
I know how very special she is to you and how hard this act of love will be.
May the candles and angels light the way for you sweet Tess.


----------



## kwhit

Awwwww, no.  I'm so very, very sorry. 

RIP sweet Tess...you will be loved and missed forever.


----------



## swishywagga

Kathleen I am thinking of you, comforting hugs and prayers sent across the pond to you all x


----------



## GoldenMum

I am sitting here in tears with you, even though we know they are sick, and this will happen, it is so very hard when it does. You gave her the final gift that you can, relief, I am so sorry. RIP sweet little Tess, no more pain. Hugs to you and DD, may you find strength.


----------



## OutWest

*RIP sweet Tess*

Tess passed very sweetly and quietly. She was very, very tired. The vet was wonderful. She said something that helped me a lot. She said we must have taken really good care of her to help her last so long, that she like that both of us were there with Tess, and most important she said she thought we had timed it just right--not too soon and not too late. 

Daughter and I are doing OK. I think I'm feeling her absence most immediately--I've been caring for her, giving meds, feeding her, and spending the days with her. And she's been sleeping with me since she got sick. But Tess was my DD's first dog and I think the loss will catch up with her in time. 

We came home after, grabbed the Goldens and took them out to play. Since we got home, I've been scrubbing. Tess became incontinent yesterday and I've been scrubbing patches all over--rugs and hardwood. I think it's nice symbolism. I'm getting rid of the bad memories of her illness to make room for all the warm fuzzy memories that her presence brought into our lives. 

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and messages. I'm going to post a tribute to Tess sometime soon.


----------



## dborgers

You gave Tess a most wonderful life.

We're with you in spirit.


----------



## Shellbug

You were so good to her. I wish you well in these next few months that are the hardest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

I am so very sorry for your loss - as I sit here crying having read this I realize that yet again I have not found the right words to provide comfort. Just please know we are with you during this time.

Hugs


----------



## HolDaisy

So very sorry for your loss. Your vet is right, you gave Tess such a lovely life and you nursed her through her illness until the very end. It sounds like she had a peaceful passing, surrounded by the people that she loved most. We understand how you must be feeling, those early days are the toughest.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very, very sorry for your loss of Tess. Hugs.


----------



## kleintje

Im so sorry. Im tearing now. You and Tess always have a special place in my heart. I still remember how similar our situation was because both of us have both a cavalier and a goldie puppy.

Tess is in a better place where she can run free.

K

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What an unbelievably hard decision. But she is running free, happy and healthy now in doggy heaven. Healing prayers to the hearts of all of those that Tess has touched. *Hugs*


----------



## 1oldparson

I'm so sorry. I've gone through this too. You obviously gave her a wonderful life. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. I've had to say it far more than I care to but it's so true...that final act of kindness is by far the very toughest. Hopefully the sweet memories will help to ease the pain and sadness. My thoughts are with you and yours. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## love never dies

I am very sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Mayve

I am so sorry for your loss....run free sweet Tess! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge

I am so very sorry about your loss...this is the hardest decision we can make make for our pets...hugs and a special lick from my Tess..


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry for your loss. You gave her a wonderful life and when it came time, you made the hardest decision we have to make, and you did it for her. Cherish your memories.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
I think when an animal has a prolonged illness that you have to give care day in and day out you build a special bond with them. I had a cat that was diabetic for 11 yrs. That was 11 years of insulin and glucose testing for me. Her loss was especially hard on me. I think it's normal that Tess's loss is hitting you since you were her caregiver.


----------



## NewfieMom

I am so sorry, Kathleen. As others have said, the bond one forms with an older, infirm dog is especially strong. I had that with my Lab, Biscuit, because I cared for him when he had arthritis had to be brought his meals and his water on his bed. Your vet hit the nail on the head when she (she?) said that you had timed it just right. That is the ultimate gift: to have given Tess every good minute of life and to have spared her every minute that would just have been suffering for her.

You are a wonderful mother. I will pray for your healing and that of your daughter. I will also pray for Tess, although I believe she is, now, free.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So very sorry that Tess is gone. I know how big of a hole you have in your world right now. You were such a good Mom to Tess, you gave her a wonderful life both before and during her illness. Such hard decisions we have to make for our babies. I send you healing wishes that you are able to remember Tess with fond memories and that eventually the difficult parts fade away so that only happy memories remain.


----------



## dezymond

Sorry for your loss Kathleen.

Only met you and the rest of your fur family a few times but you're all wonderful company. I hope the ache in your hearts heals quickly and I'm sure Tucker and Bella will carry on the joy that Tess has brought your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Tess.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Tess. You and your daughter gave her a wonderful life. Take care.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Kathleen. Just thinking about you


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tess was/is a very, very lucky girl, to be so loved by people that she was set free at the perfect moment. It is never easy to say goodbye, but it has been my experience that the ones we fight the hardest for are also the hardest to let go.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Tess.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Why?!? This is so unfair! I'm so terribly sorry for you, your DD and Tess. My heart is ripping apart for you. I'm sending you a hug


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber

Run far, run free sweet Tess. May you now bathe in the warmth and goodness you have always had but free of pain. RIP forever.

I am so sorry Kathleen & wish I had better words for comfort. Thinking of you and your daughter.


----------



## rooroch

I know how you feel having done this so many times myself. You did the right thing as everyone says.


----------



## SandyK

I am just seeing that it was time to say goodbye to Tess. I am so sorry, but you took great care of her and gave her a wonderful life. I am glad you and your daughter were both with her. RIP sweet Tess.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you are doing okay as I know that those early days are the toughest.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Thinking of you too 
I know as well how hard this time is for you and your DD


----------



## T-Joy

I just saw this post 

I am so sorry for your loss Outwest  No words !!! 

Run happyly and freely little Angel Tess. You are free of all pain and can enjoy everything again. 

R.I.P.

Love


----------



## tania

Oh no, I'm so sorry... I didn't know til now. Sending good thoughts to you and DD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

Thank you for being such a wonderful loving Mom to your Tess. She is young running in the wind, healthy and without pain.
You'll see her again, just believe.


----------



## Pixie

It ha been a while since I came here and today I was wondering how Tess was doing.

so sorry to hear this! She wil always be a part of you. You touched her life and she touched yours, none of the 2 could asked for something better


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave her the best life.


----------



## Thalie

Little Tess, brave Tess, wonderful Tess, I am so sorry it was her time to leave you. My thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Karen519

*Outwest*

Outwest

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT TESS!!!
I added her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list!!


----------



## olliversmom

Just seeing this.
So very very sorry for your loss of sweet Tess.
Such a hard think to do.
My thoughts and prayers with you  Robin


----------



## Cuddysmom

Outwest - how are you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suni52

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Tess.


----------



## OutWest

Hello all, and many thanks for all the lovely notes and comments. 

DD and I are doing pretty good. The house feels noticeably emptier, but I think the humans and dogs have accepted that the little one is not coming back. My daughter has had some bad dreams the past week, and both of us have been out of sorts off and on. We have spent time exchanging funny Tess stories, too. Tucker I think was looking for Tess for a couple days but he's settled down now. I am still double-checking before I walk forward or backward, or move the computer desk chair, or lower the recliner, because Tess was usually within a few feet of me and I always had to be careful not to step on her. I suppose these little habits will be with us for a while. 

I haven't felt like posting much lately so I hope you will excuse my silence. I have been sneaking on and reading the puppy threads and checking out the puppy pictures.  A sure-fire pick-me-up. I've also been working fast and furious on taxes and college financial paperwork for DD, and working with her on a big senior year project. At any rate, I think I'll be around more now. I still want to put together a little photo show on Tess--just need to sit down and do it. 

Many, many thanks for all your kind words and thoughts. And Karen, thanks for putting Tess on the Rainbow Bridge list! She's an honorary Goldie now.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so very sorry to read that Tess has gone to the Bridge. You gave Tess the most wonderful life ...Hugs to you and your daughter


----------

